# 10 month old Sulcarta Tortoise with full set up.



## 32dalby (Sep 3, 2009)

i have for sale my 10 month old sulcarta tortoise. He or she is very healthy, eats natural weeds, grass and Zoo meds natural grassland tortoise food, sprinkled with nutrobal & calcium powder. also included is a 105cm x 75cm injection moulded plastic enclosue, large heat matt, powersun 100w uvb bulb, rocks ect and a guide book. 
E-mail me for more info and more photos
£225.00

:lol2:


----------

